# Electric Boogaloo too



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 11, 2016)

Here is the finished vase. 17" tall 9" wide at the mouth.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 12


----------



## TimR (Sep 11, 2016)

Let me be first to say... Pretty frackin cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 11, 2016)

I second his first...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 11, 2016)

Pure awesome! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 11, 2016)

And that's where it goes...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## HomeBody (Sep 12, 2016)

Stunning. Impressive. I'm blown away. Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 12, 2016)

That ain't nothing. I turned 5 of those just like that yesterday on my lunch break with my eyes closed and half of my brains tied behind my back

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 12, 2016)

Ooooooo.. Ahhhhhhh..... Sweet!! Nice work Don!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 12, 2016)

Tclem said:


> That ain't nothing. I turned 5 of those just like that yesterday on my lunch break with my eyes closed and half of my brains tied behind my back



"half of my brains tied behind my back" in a very small thimble

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 12, 2016)

Nice work Don- Ignore the msisiiisssspian -he can't help himself.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 12, 2016)

Handsome pair of vases -- they look great together.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 12, 2016)

A heartbreaking work of staggering genius....... top those superlatives......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 12, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> A heartbreaking work of staggering genius....... top those superlatives......



Most of us will agree with the staggering part.............................

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 13, 2016)

Damn Don! Thats a really nice piece!. I like the top treatment on the other one too. Very classy work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2016)

That's a fantastic piece. I see you only tag me when you want to hurt my fillins. Try it sometime when you're not being an ass so I don't miss the 0.1% serious posts you make here like this one that I nearly missed. 

Here let me just make sure I don't miss this .... @Kevin Don made a serious post you might want to check it out. 

P.S. This doesn't mean I want to be tagged for the other 99.9% of your posts . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Sep 13, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> Handsome pair



First time you've ever heard that Don? Tony 




Spectacular work by the way!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 13, 2016)

I still think you should put a light inside making them into an up light!! You could double your price if your wifey hasn't claimed them!!!


----------

